# Miniature poodle breeders Uk



## GLM (Nov 12, 2020)

Hi,
Can anyone recommend a reputable miniature poodle breeder in the UK please? I have been on one breeder's list for 9 months (who has a comprehensive set of tests and info) but they have only had males so far and we would like a bitch. Willing to wait and travel (out of lockdown). Many thanks.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi and Welcome! 

We have a few active UK members so I hope they'll see this and offer suggestions. Until then, I'll drop a link to a Breeder List. It starts out with health info and other resources (mostly US centric) but does have some international resources. UK info follows the Canadian. I'd expect the various breed clubs to be similar to those in the US, so if you can find a local or regional breed club, they may have a referral person.









🐩 Breeders Listed by Location 🐩 Plus Additional Resources 🐩


GEOGRAPHICAL BREEDERS LIST AND ADDITIONAL RESOURCES PLEASE READ THIS FIRST What this list is NOT: This list is not an endorsement of any breeder by Poodle Forum This list is not a list to just go buy from without doing more investigation This list is not comprehensive What this list IS: This...




www.poodleforum.com


----------



## Poodle-lou (Feb 16, 2021)

GLM said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone recommend a reputable miniature poodle breeder in the UK please? I have been on one breeder's list for 9 months (who has a comprehensive set of tests and info) but they have only had males so far and we would like a bitch. Willing to wait and travel (out of lockdown). Many thanks.


Hi, same here! If you hear of anything please let me know. We are happy with either dog or bitch. Thanks x


----------



## Only1mongoose (Jun 23, 2021)

Rose n Poos said:


> Hi and Welcome!
> 
> We have a few active UK members so I hope they'll see this and offer suggestions. Until then, I'll drop a link to a Breeder List. It starts out with health info and other resources (mostly US centric) but does have some international resources. UK info follows the Canadian. I'd expect the various breed clubs to be similar to those in the US, so if you can find a local or regional breed club, they may have a referral person.
> 
> ...


Same for us, we would like a Red baby but don't mind girl or boy.


----------

